# Passion in a long term relationship



## Odessa (Mar 28, 2013)

My husband and I have been together almost 3 years and married over a year. We are in our forties. Before this relationship I was in a long relationship that wasn't so sexual and left me widowed so obviously late years were quite dry. My husband on the other hand had issues in shyness and was a late bloomer on sex. 

We both have strong libidos and we have sex on a daily basis. My fear is that we might get bored so would like to ask for tips how to get variety and keep the flame. My husband already suggested us to become swingers and that's not going to happen. Or more likely he can swing as much as he likes but without me, taking new people in to our bed is a definite dealbreaker for me. I don't think that he'd try anything behind my back either. So ways to experiment variety in a monogamy is what I'm interested. I myself would be interested in tantric sex and eager to hear experiences on that too.


----------



## cavenger (Aug 26, 2012)

You have sex daily..... Is it starting to bore you or him? Sex daily is pretty amazing at our age in my opinion.


----------



## cavenger (Aug 26, 2012)

Oh and I would advise against allowing him to do the swinging thing on his own. That is bound for disaster.


----------



## StillSearching (Feb 8, 2013)

Have you tried toys or ties?


----------



## SomedayDig (Jul 17, 2012)

Ummm, yeah...married people swinging is fine. A married man swinging _without_ his wife is totally not. If you're not into it, then he shouldn't be. Period.

A big question is: What turns you on? Like makes your really hot! Figure that out and tell him.

Seems with the swinging thing, he's almost telling you that he is interested in what another woman is like. So, why not drive separately to a restaurant or bar. You dress very unlike you and him the same. Go pick each other up. Make out in your car. You might get caught by passerbys, but that's part of the excitement.


----------



## LoriC (Feb 18, 2013)

I am interested to know why he thinks it necessary to swing on his own when he is getting sex every day from his wife? Clearly you are not enough for him, interesting...... And you are ok with your H screwing other people??? Well, arent you the dream wife!


----------



## Odessa (Mar 28, 2013)

No, he's not doing any swinging on his own. Actually his suggestion led to a huge crisis. He withthrew his suggestion and clearly hadn't thought the thing through at all. I did make it absolutely clear that I was going to divorce him if he had anything to do with others. Yeah, jealous type. 
And it's getting boring for me too.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

This is happening a year into marriage? Um, these are 20 year questions...


----------



## Lord Summerisle (May 23, 2013)

seems like you guys need to a get healthy hobby that you can do together that doesn't involve sex.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

If it is boring, only do it every other day, for starters.


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

cavenger said:


> You have sex daily..... Is it starting to bore you or him? Sex daily is pretty amazing at our age in my opinion.


:smthumbup::smthumbup::smthumbup:


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

Lord Summerisle said:


> seems like you guys need to a get healthy hobby that you can do together that doesn't involve sex.


It's great to have other hobbies you share. Obviously sex, is a great hobby for you guys to have together if you mutually enjoy it. What a better way to maintain connectivity?


----------

